# Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?



## kati48268 (7. Dezember 2012)

Unser ins Ausland abgeschobener und philosophisch veranlagter Boardkollege Andal hat vor kurzem nebenbei in einem Posting einen interessanten Gedanken aufgeworfen _(weiß leider nich mehr wo das war)_:

Ständig wird über zuviel Werbung gemeckert; zuviel Werbung in Angelmagazinen, Profi-Angler sind alle Werbenutten, usw.
Trotzdem sieht man jede Menge Normalo-Angler, die in Klamotten am Wasser rumturnen, auf denen fett die Marken-Logos diverser Hersteller hervorstechen.

Damit meine ich nun nicht z.B. den XY-Floatinganzug, die YZ-Wathose, etc., wo es eher um spezielle Funktionen und nicht Marke geht, sondern normale Anziehsachen wie T-Shirts, Basecaps, usw.

Denn die kriegt man ja eigentlich auch von Lidl oder Lacoste. Trotzdem trägt der hippe Hobbyfischer Textilien von Balzer, Daiwa & Co.
Nicht etwa, weil er Geld dafür bekommt, weil er als Werbe-Litfaßsäule herum rennt, sondern oft löhnt er sogar einen Extra-Obolus für das Stoffteil mit schickem Angel-Marken-Logo.

So schiebt man für einen Fox-Hoodie um die 45Tacken über den Tresen, dafür bekommt man ein in den fetzigen Fetzen eingebautes Image dazu verscherbelt, in diesem Fall: _"...aussehen wie ein Profi, sich fühlen wie ein Profi und fangen wie ein  Profi! Gibt es eine Reihe von professioneller Team-Kleidung für den  modernen Raubfischangler. Zeigen Sie, dass Sie dazugehören mit  funktioneller Teambekleidung von Fox RAGE."_
|kopfkrat

Der Preis ist natürlich relativ und gar nicht mein Thema. 
Beim Hatz-IV-Kick-Discont kriegst du für 8,78Kleingeld einen von blutigen Wanderarbeiterhänden gewebten Billig-Kapuzen-Sweater, für >100T€uronen gibt's ein edles Mummut-Vorzeige-Geschmeide mit Kapuze, mit der man auch die eingeschnappteste Bunkenbraut beeindruckt.

Mir geht es eher um die Intention.
Was haltet ihr von diesen zu-bezahlenden-Merchandising-Klamotten?
Was tragt ihr? Warum?


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

Hi Kati,
diese Frage ist nicht zu beantworten. Noch witziger wird es dann, wenn dann die selben Menschen sich darüber beschweren das der Nachbarverein 10 € günstiger im Jahr ist.
Aber ist wie bei den Autos der eine braucht eine Sch....verlängerung auf 4 Rädern der andere kommt auch ohne das gut klar |supergri


----------



## schmutzpuckel (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

Was ich davon halte ?

Nicht wirklich viel.
Für mich muss Angelbekleidung eine hohe Qualität aufweisen und vor allem funktionell sein. Das heißt, dass eine Jacke mich wärmen soll, mich trocken halten soll und sie muss beanspruchbar sein. Diese kaufe ich auch von Markenanbietern aber nicht aus Modezwecken.

Ein roter Kapuzen Pullover mit Werbe Slogans versehen, wird mir im Sommer wenn ich mit meinem Böötchen am Schilff entlang rudere, mit Sicherheit nicht mehr Bisse bringen. Im Gegenteil, gedeckte Farben finde ich da schon sinnvoller. 

Für meine Begriffe wurde bzw. ist eine neue Quelle gefunden worden zusätzliche Umsätze zu generieren.


----------



## vermesser (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

Ach, sowas brauch man? Ok...?! Ich nicht...!!

Meine letzte Angelklamotteninvestition war ne Skihose vom Kik, damit es mir nicht in der Wathose fröstelt...weiß nicht, ob da überhaupt ne Marke drauf steht. 

Ansonsten gern abgetragene Jeans, billige, warme Pullis in gedeckten Farben...sowas halt...also nicht den letzten Schrott, aber die Kohle für Marken Angelklamotten spar ich mir. Dafür kauf ich Angelkarten, Ruten, Rollen, Kleinkram und Co...was man zum Angeln halt wirklich brauch.


----------



## Colophonius (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

Ich habe selbst eine Jacke von Jerkbait.com (Ausstattung der Jacke gefiel mir) und eine Cappie von Shimano. (Die gab es bei einer Rolle gratis dazu.)

Gedanken, als Litfaßsäule rumzurennen, habe ich dabei aber nicht.


----------



## kati48268 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

Dass die meisten Leutchen hier so was eher ablehnen, nehme ich einfach mal an.

Trotzdem sieht man solche Klamotten oft am Wasser (und sogar abseits davon; Stammtisch und so) und wenn keine Nachfrage da wäre, gäbe es nicht so ein umfangreiches Angebot.

Ich oute mich selbst auch.

Nach kurzer Überlegung hab ich festgestellt, dass ich nur ein einziges für dieses Thema in Frage kommende Kleidungsstück habe; ein Kapuzenshirt vom Anglerboard! 

http://*ih.us/a/img9/4449/36841147.jpg

Das hab ich nicht mal gekauft, sondern bei einem Gewinnspiel geschossen. 

Zu der von mir angesprochenen Intention:
Vermutlich hätt ich's mir auch sonst geholt, denn als Autor fühle ich mich dem Team zugehörig. Und ich stehe hinter den angelpolitischen Gedanken des Teams _(das ist hier aber jetzt nicht das Thema bitte!)_; einer der Gründe dafür, dass ich für das Onlinemagazin schreibe.
Nebeneffekt: am Wasser werde ich aufs Board  angesprochen und man kommt ins Gespräch.
Aussderdem ist das Teil schön kuschelig. #6

Werde mir auch weitere Teile besorgen; vom DHC, der übrigens einen umfangreichen Shop hat, und von der Fisch & Fang, wenn die endlich auch mal in die Gänge kommen mit so was. 

Hat also in meinem Fall alles mit direkter Zugehörigkeit zu Angel-Institutionen zu tun und weniger mit Marken, bzw. gar nichts mit Herstellern.
Letzteres spricht mich nicht wirklich an, weil ich eben nicht als Litfaßsäule/Umsonst-Werbetafel/Markenjunkie umherziehen möchte.

_
Und gleich noch mal OT:
Thomas & Franzl, ihr müsst die Klamottenseite unbedingt zu einem richtigen Shop ausbauen; Preisangabe, Bestellfunktion,... So ist das Murks! _


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

Ich lauf mit nem Balzer-Regenponcho durch den Wald zum Pilzesuchen, zählt das auch ?


----------



## kati48268 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

Würde so was da nicht eher passen?


----------



## Florian1980 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

Vor allem bei Jugendlichen werden Markenklamotten ja immer mit "Livestyle" gleichgesetzt. Wenn ich mir Klamotten mit Skatebaord- oder Motocrossmarken kaufe, dann kann ich damit ja noch den wagemutigen Adrenalinjunkie vortäuschen und bei den Mädels Eindruck machen. Aber auf Wurmzüchter und Fischschleimliebhaber stehen die Girls recht selten. 

Beim Angeln geht es mir darum, dass die Klamotten einiges Aushalten (ich rutsch am Neckar zum Keschern öfters mal ne Steinpackung runter), bequem und gut zu waschen sind. Große Taschen sind auch wichtig. Militärkleidung ist da einfach unschlagbar in Preis/Leistung, obwohl ich persönlich alles was mit Krieg/Militär u.s.w. zutun hat ablehne.


----------



## Andal (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

Der Angler und seine Kluft. Das ist in der Tat ein Thema, bei dem man ins Philosophische abgleiten kann. Da muss man aber beinahe bei Adam und Eva anfangen.

Als irgendwelche Hominiden entdeckten, dass man Fische essen kann, ging es los. Die hatten unsere Luxusprobleme nicht, denn ihnen reichte der Pelz noch über den Hintern. Was ich damit sagen will, ist recht einfach. Der Fang von Fischen war bis zur Wende ins 20. Jahrhundert der reinen Ernährung gewidmet. Keiner ging aus Jux und Dollerei aufs Wasser. Das unterscheidet das Angeln von dem, was wir Sportarten nennen. Die haben alle ihren Dresscode. Sogar die Jäger haben so ihre Kleidungsrichtlinien, auch wenn die mehr und mehr aufweichen. Jagen war die Sache des Adels und seiner Gehilfen. Darum haben sie auch ihr uniformähnliches Erscheinungsbild, das uns Angler versagt blieb; sehr zum Glück wie ich finde!

Darum hat sich das Freizeitangeln auch so bunt gekleidet und unkonventionell die letzten 100 Jahre über entwickeln können. Seltsamerweise scheint es sich aber jetzt zu ändern. Plötzlich drängt es nicht wenige Angler dazu sich per einer selbstgewählten und von der Industrie bereitwillig zur Verfügung gestellten Art von Uniformen. Der situierte Fliegenfischer will an Hand seiner Patgonia-Kleidung als solcher erkannt werden. Den Karpfenfischern hat es scheinbar die Marke Diem sehr angetan und dem Spinnfischer muss man auch ohne Angel in der Hand ansehen, welchen Marken er so fröhnt. Stipper verfahren ähnlich und selbst die paar Oldschooler zeigen wenigstens mit verwegenen Kopfbedeckungen wessen anglerischen Geistes Kind sie sind.

Warum das so ist und warum es vielleicht so sein muss, weiß ich auch nicht, aber mich stört es auch nicht weiter. Von irgendeinem hohen israelischen Militär soll angeblich der Spruch stammen „The man makes the soldier, not the uniform!“. Ich sehe das auch so. Soll jeder so rumlaufen, wie es ihm am angenehmsten ist. Wenn er dabei Geld bezahlt, um für andere Werbung zu laufen, dann ist auch sein Problem und nicht meines. 

Ich schau bei meiner Angelkleidung, dass sie funktionell ist und nicht darauf, ob sie mir Prestige einbringt. Ich suche nicht extra nach Sachen, die möglichst von einer bestimmten (Geräte-) Marke stammen. Und wenn sie es sind. dann tut es mir auch nicht weh. Gerne hole ich mir Teile aus dem Angebot der Berufsbekleidung. Das Zeug ist funktionell, meist recht günstig und vor allem solide und strapazierfähig. Aber auch Militärklamotten. Man wird zwar komisch angeschaut, aber das Camouflage verträgt viel Dreck, bevor es auffällt, dass man dreckig ist und so ganz nebenbei gibt es Angelplätze und Angelarten, wo ein gutes Maß an Tarnung kein Schaden ist.


----------



## kühkopfangler (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*



Andal schrieb:


> Der Angler und seine Kluft. Das ist in der Tat ein Thema, bei dem man ins Philosophische abgleiten kann. Da muss man aber beinahe bei Adam und Eva anfangen.
> 
> Als irgendwelche Hominiden entdeckten, dass man Fische essen kann, ging es los. Die hatten unsere Luxusprobleme nicht, denn ihnen reichte der Pelz noch über den Hintern. Was ich damit sagen will, ist recht einfach. Der Fang von Fischen war bis zur Wende ins 20. Jahrhundert der reinen Ernährung gewidmet. Keiner ging aus Jux und Dollerei aufs Wasser. Das unterscheidet das Angeln von dem, was wir Sportarten nennen. Die haben alle ihren Dresscode. Sogar die Jäger haben so ihre Kleidungsrichtlinien, auch wenn die mehr und mehr aufweichen. Jagen war die Sache des Adels und seiner Gehilfen. Darum haben sie auch ihr uniformähnliches Erscheinungsbild, das uns Angler versagt blieb; sehr zum Glück wie ich finde!
> 
> ...


 
#6, dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Andal (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

Was mir eben noch in den Sinn kam.

Dieser neue Drang zur mehr oder weniger stilvollen Angelkleidung hat auch sein Gutes. Jeder neue Fashion Victim ist auch einer weniger, der in abgefuxxten Jogginghosen und siffigem Feinrippunterhemd am Wasser auftaucht.


----------



## kati48268 (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*



kühkopfangler schrieb:


> #6, dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.


Doch.
Aber OT:


Andal schrieb:


> ...Keiner ging aus Jux und Dollerei aufs Wasser...


Keine Ahnung, ob der erste aller Angler, der gute Izaak, auch schon C&R-Jünger war, aber ich vermute, Abendessen war bei ihm nicht Antrieb Nr. 1.



Andal schrieb:


> Dieser neue Drang zur mehr oder weniger stilvollen Angelkleidung hat  auch sein Gutes. Jeder neue Fashion Victim ist auch einer weniger, der  in abgefuxxten Jogginghosen und siffigem Feinrippunterhemd am Wasser  auftaucht.


Oh verdammt, ja!!!


----------



## Andal (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ob der erste aller Angler, der gute Izaak, auch schon C&R-Jünger war, aber ich vermute, Abendessen war bei ihm nicht Antrieb Nr. 1



In erster Linie ging es ihm sicher ums Angeln an sich, aber wenn man "The perfect Angler" genau liest, dann stellt man immer fest, dass der Verzehr seiner Fänge eine Selbstverständlickeit war. Das ist auch sehr gut durch das Kapitel über die Zubereitungsarten der Fische belegt. Jedenfalls feht ein Verweis auf C&R vollkommen, was zu seiner Zeit, dem frühen 17. Jahrhundert auch nicht verwundern mag. Da war es undenkbar eine Nahrungsquelle zu verschenken!


----------



## kühkopfangler (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Doch.
> Aber OT:
> 
> OT sagt mir nichts außer "Oberen Totpunkt" bei Motoren ??? Den meinst Du sicherlich nicht.


----------



## grubenreiner (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

OT = Off Topic also ab vom Thema


----------



## kati48268 (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*



Was hab ich mit der Suche nach dem schon gekämpft!
Da findet der KFZ-Hobby-Bastler jeden G-Punkt bei anderen Baustellen schneller.

Nein.
Forensprache (musst ich auch erst lernen). OT=Off topic; nicht zum Thema. Manchmal das Witzigste/Interessanteste an einem Thread, manchmal gibt's dafür hier |splat2:

|wavey:


----------



## kühkopfangler (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

Warum Off Topic wenn ich das geschriebene von Andal einfach nur passend finde und dem nichts zuzufügen habe ?


----------



## Purist (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

Ich kann mich noch an Zeiten erinnern, wo "Profiangler", wie auch alte Hasen Rockerkluft trugen: Mit Aufnähern vollgestopfte Westchen- und Jacken, die Sitzkiepe wurde von oben bis unten mit Aufklebern, sämtlicher Marken, zugedonnert. Habe mir als Kind einen Angelkasten damit verziert und den nutze ich heute noch 

Markenklamotten? Wer aus dem Alter, wo das eine Rolle spielt, mit 18-20 Jahren noch nicht draußen ist, dem kann man wohl nicht helfen. Nichts gegen Leute, die irgendwelche von Läden oder auf Messen geschenkte T-Shirts auftragen. Auch Vereinskappen sind okay, aber dieser Modequatsch (überteuerte Marken, speziell für Angler) wirkt für mich albern. Aber es funktioniert und scheint sich zu rentieren, schließlich hassen viele Männer Klamotteneinkauf in Innenstädten, wie praktisch dass die Kataloge des Hobbys damit vollgestopft sind und die nebenbei noch mit "coolnessfaktor" deklariert werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

Ich sehe es entspannt und eigentlich wie das Anglerboard, mit den Markenklamotten:
Das gibts halt - Wird ja aber keiner gezwungen, sowas zu benutzen...

Vielfalt und Auswahlmöglichkeit ist doch kein Fehler, der eine so, der andere so..
;-))


----------



## Knispel (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

Wenn ich in dieser Jahreszeit durch den Bremer Hauptbahnhof zur Arbeit gehe, kommen mir ganze Rudel Wölfe entgegen. Wenn ich am 1. Sonntag im März über die Stippermesse gehe, sehe ich sehr viele Bobby Nudd´s, Claus Müller´s, Tubertini´s und Shimanski´s , aber das muss wohl so sein.


----------



## wusel345 (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

Für mich gibts für "Ausseneinsätze" und beim Angeln nur eine Hose und das ist Flecktarn von der BW. Nicht wegen dem Flecktarn, aber sie sind einfach sehr robust. Meine letzte, die einige Jahre gehalten hat, ist nun Schrott und eine neue, wenn möglich gebrauchte, muss her. Mit der Hose habe ich keine Probleme im Wald rumzulaufen oder mal ne Böschung runter zu rutschen. Wenn die 10€ Hose nach 2 Jahren wieder zum Teufel ist mach ich mir keine Vorwürfe. Bei einer Markenhose würde ich mir so einiges an Aktivitäten verkneifen. 

Um meinen Oberkörper beim Angeln zu bedecken trage ich preiswerte T-Shirts, Pullis oder Jacken ohne Werbung. Im Sommer luftig, im Winter warm. 

Und doch: eine Thermohose von DAM habe ich. Habe sie vor vielen Jahren mal gegen etwas anderes eingetauscht. Die Hose ist der Hammer. Hab sie vor zwei Jahren auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt als Standbetreiber getragen. Während alle anderen nen kalten A... hatten war meiner bärig warm. 

Ein Markenshirt habe ich, vom Anglerboard! Gewonnen! Das widerum trage ich beim Angeln im Sommer gerne. 

Ok, nun bin ich schon etwas älter, aber auch in jungen Jahren habe ich keinen Markenkult betrieben. War mir einfach zu teuer und einige Sachen sahen auch leider zu bescheuert aus, um sie mir anzuziehen. 

Den einzigen Markenkult den ich betreibe bezieht sich auf Musikinstrumente. Da achte ich sehr auf Klang und Verarbeitung und das gibts halt überwiegend nur bei Markeninstrumenten.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

Am Wasser trage ich meistens Tarnklamotten( Jacke&Hose) , alle gekauft bei Frankonia. 

Bis auf ein Kaputzenshirt aus Fleece von Shimano - das habe ich für noch nicht mal 15€ gekauft. Das Logo ist fast nicht lesbar..
Ansonsten hab ich eine Fleecejacke von Fox, aber aus dem Jagdprogramm (im Angebot auf einer Messe: 20€). Die trage ich aber nicht zum fischen, sondern eigentlich fast immer wenn ich nicht am Wasser unterwegs bin - weil sie bequem ist, warm hält und perfekt passt. Und man sie gut zu Jeans tragen kann.

Ein anderes Thema sind T-Shirts, Polo`s und Hemden... Da hab ich ein paar von Daiwa, Shimano, Fox, Mammut, Fjell Raven (allesamt atmungsaktiv) weil bei uns im Laden im Sommer eine mörderische Hitze herrscht.
Natürlich zieh ich die auch "draußen" an, egal ob ich beim Einkaufen oder beim fischen bin... Für mich zählt grade im Sommer die Funktionalität, dann das aussehen und nur ganz minimal die Marke die drauf steht.
Ich hab auch eine Winterjacke von Askari, vor vielen Jahren gekauft und sie tut immer noch ihren Dienst.

Kurzum: bei mir ist es gemischt, ich kaufe meine Klamotten nach Zweckmäßigkeit UND Aussehen und natürlich trage ich auch Shirts von den Angelmarken die wir verkaufen bzw. von der Marke die ich auch fische und der ich vertraue.

Wenn ich allerdings einen Angler sehe der komplett in "Team-Bekleidung" am Wasser rumstakst und dann noch sein Tackle komplett von dieser Firma hat, dieses Zeug teilweise einfach nur, Milde ausgedrückt, unpassend ist, dann muß ich schon mal grinsen. 
Vor allem wenn dieser Angler in keinem Team fischt oder von diesem gesponsert wird...


----------



## feko (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Unser ins Ausland abgeschobener und philosophisch veranlagter Boardkollege Andal hat vor kurzem nebenbei in einem Posting einen interessanten Gedanken aufgeworfen _(weiß leider nich mehr wo das war)_:
> 
> Ständig wird über zuviel Werbung gemeckert; zuviel Werbung in Angelmagazinen, Profi-Angler sind alle Werbenutten, usw.
> Trotzdem sieht man jede Menge Normalo-Angler, die in Klamotten am Wasser rumturnen, auf denen fett die Marken-Logos diverser Hersteller hervorstechen.
> ...



also,ich habe mir einen Thermoanzug von fox rage gekauft,weil ich auch eine gute Winterjacke gebraucht habe.
War ein 2-teiler-super,das wars mir wert.
Zieh ich zum angeln an,und als Winterjacke.
Also,irgendwie zuviel bezahlt habe ich nicht.
vg


----------



## inselkandidat (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

Hab mir vor 2 Wochen nen Hoodie von savage gear gekauft...
1.sieht der gut aus
2.find ich die Ruten einfach geil

Sonst trage ich Angelklamotten der Marke Gut aber günstig.|supergri askari-fleece, lidl funktionsunterbekleidung usw.


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

Gut, dass keiner mit dem Thema Marken-Futtereimer daherkommt.|supergri


----------



## Brot (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

Als Werbetafel rumlaufen? Nein danke.
Ich würde mir niemals Funktionsbekleidung kaufen, weil dort ein besonderer Hersteller drauf steht, oder weil ich mich mit der Marke identifiziere, denn Angelklamotten müssen richtig funktionieren. Da tut es auch meine ca. 7 Jahre alte Arbeiterjacke, die ist mollig warm und hält ein gewisses Maß an feuchtigkeit ab.
Andererseits finde ich einige Produkte (die Korda Bubbles t-shirt z.b.) echt hüpsch, aber nicht zum Angeln, sondern eher privat.
Soll heißen, beim Fischen achte ich nicht auf mein Aussehen, denn da muss die Kleidung funktionieren. Privat zieh ich an was mir gefällt, egal ob da Korda, Takko, Adidas, Vögele oder sonst ein Name drauf steht.


----------



## cafabu (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

Moinsen,
Duplizität der Dinge, hatte gestern auch diese Idee und wollte dazu einen Trööt eröffnen. Habs aber auf heute verschoben, da ist Kati mir zuvorgekommen.
Ich glaube das Thema Markenklamotten auf Jugendliche zu reduzieren, ist der verkehrte Ansatz. Der Homo Sapiens ist und bleibt ein Herdentier, ob jung oder älter. Dadurch besteht der unbewusste / bewusste Wunsch die Zugehörigkeit einer Untergruppe seiner Spezies zum Ausdruck zu bringen (Herdenmodus). Die Da Zugehörigkeit zu einer bestimmten Gruppe vermittelt eine Sicherheit die Jahrtausende lang das Überleben der Spezies erleichterte. Aus diesen tief in unseren Instinkten vergrabenen Verhalten können wir uns nicht befreien. Ob wir nun mit Discounter- oder Shimanoklamotten den Deich runterrutschen, hat den gleichen Ursprung. Beispielhaft sieht man dies auch im Berufsleben. Fast jeder ausgeübte Beruf ist durch seine typische Bekleidung erkennbar.
In unserer heutigen Endwicklung kommt allerdings der Feind der Gruppenzugehörigkeit hinzu, der böse Individualismus. Mit Einführung des Industriealters drohten selbst Kleingruppen, wie Großfamilien, auseinander zu brechen. Ein Problem was uns noch heute beschäftigt und bei Soziologen immer noch keine zufriedenstellende Neugruppierung hervorgerufen hat. In diesem Dilemma hat uns die Bekleidungsindustrie sehr geholfen. Nun gab es die Möglichkeit die Da Zugehörigkeit individuell zu Variieren. Man gab uns die Möglichkeit sich als Angler zu outen, aber gleichzeitig eine individuelle Endscheidung zu einer Subgruppe. Angelboard Sweatshirt = ich bin Angler = aber ein Besonderer (habe selber so ein Shirt). Somit befriedige ich meinen unbewussten Wunsch der Herdenzugehörigkeit, erfülle aber den Drang zur Individualität. Dieser Spagat hatte seinen Höhepunkt in den 70ern. Parker, T-Shirt und Jeans heben mich revolutionär aus der Masse heraus. Gleichzeitig, da alle so rumliefen, fühlte ich mich in der Herde der Parka tragenden wohl. 
Quintessens: Nun können wir uns eine „Herdensicherheit“ ermöglichen und gleichzeitig unseren Individualismus zum Ausdruck bringen.
Carsten
Für Thomas9904: vielleicht liegt in diesem Gruppen-Individual Dilemma, das sich in jeder Außendarstellung wiederfindet, ja auch das VDSF versus DAF Problem? (Hypothese).


----------



## olaf70 (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

Ich gestehe : Ich bin eine laufende Werbetafel!

Weste : Kubota-Minibagger
Jacke : JCB-Baúmaschinen
Mütze : Vetter Kabelwinden

Und das geilste ist : Alles umsonst.


----------



## Koalabaer (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Denn die kriegt man ja eigentlich auch von Lidl oder Lacoste. Trotzdem trägt der hippe Hobbyfischer Textilien von Balzer, Daiwa & Co.
> Nicht etwa, weil er Geld dafür bekommt, weil er als Werbe-Litfaßsäule herum rennt, sondern oft löhnt er sogar einen Extra-Obolus für das Stoffteil mit schickem Angel-Marken-Logo.



Sollte man nicht auf Klamotten reduzieren.Ist beim übrigen Gerödel doch nicht anders.

Ist man mit Hersteller xy zufrieden...ist es oft Ausdruck eben jenes zu zeigen.So zahlt man gerne einen gewissen Aufschlag.

Manch einer möchte auch dass es farblich passt.So wird es dann eben bei Browning das weinrote Abstecknetz...obwohl es vielleicht bei Perca(beim baugleichen) um einiges günstiger geht...aber halt nur in blau. 


Gruß Jörg


----------



## schomi (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

Ich trage das Sweat-shirt weil es günstig war und schön warm ist.
Die Werbung ist mir egal.

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...alf-Zip-Sweat-Gr-XXL-Hammerpreis_p6786_x2.htm


----------



## kati48268 (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*



kühkopfangler schrieb:


> Warum Off Topic wenn ich...


Nee nee, schon ok, ich hab mich dämlich ausgedrückt. Ich selbst bin mit dem guten Izaak etwas abgeschweift.



Koalabaer schrieb:


> Sollte man nicht auf Klamotten reduzieren.Ist beim übrigen Gerödel doch nicht anders.


Ja, schon klar.
Beim Geödel geht es aber oft deutlich mehr in Richtung Funktion.

Die Sportex Rute kaufe ich, weil ich sie toll finde _(Markenfetischismus, Markenangeberei, etc. mal beiseite gelassen)_
Mit dem T-Shirt mit Aufdruck 'Sportex' zeige(!) ich, dass ich Sportex toll finde.



cafabu schrieb:


> Duplizität der Dinge,...


Sehr treffende Analyse! 

Natürlich setzt sich dies durch's ganze Leben fort.
Bewusst oder auch unbewusst.
Wohl kaum jemand kann sich glaubhaft davon frei sprechen.


----------



## Andal (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

Stellt euch bloß mal vor, das Angeln hätte kulturell den gleichen Weg genommen, wie die Jagd. Dann säßen wir heute womöglich mit Hemd und Binder am Wasser, dazu einen feschen Tuchrock und eine Uniformmütze. Schön sortiert nach Jungangler, Angler, Oberangler, Revieraufsichtsoberamtsangler und so weiter und so fort. Mir graust es bei einem solchen Gedanken und es war vermutlich auch seinerzeit, als noch Zeit dafür war, der Grund, warum ich davon absah, ein Jäger zu werden.

Dann schon lieber so bunt und liberal, wie wir es heute haben...

Ein S. Gockel, der nichts unversucht lässt möglichst amerikanisch zu erscheinen.
Ein Chris Yates, dessen Tweedanzug schon vor der Thronbesteigung Königin Elizabeth II. unmodern war.
Schottische Gentlemen, die vorzugsweise im Kilt auf Lachsfang gehen.
Auwa, der daherkommt wie Apahachi auf Droge.
Olivier Portrat, der vermutlich in seinem roten Anglerhemd geboren wurde.
Ivan und Sergej in Ballonseide und Feinripp.
Und die Jungs, die keine Tüte anständiges Futter kaufen, weil 2 Geld 50 zu viel sind, aber gleichzeitig einen Fünfziger für ein Hoody mit Firmenlogo rausballern.

Variatio Delectat!


----------



## Andal (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

Die Sportex Rute kaufe ich, weil ich sie toll finde (Markenfetischismus, Markenangeberei, etc. mal beiseite gelassen)
Mit dem T-Shirt mit Aufdruck 'Sportex' zeige(!) ich, dass ich Sportex toll finde.

Damit drückst du sehr simpel zwei Dinge aus. Ersten du fischst eine Sportex und du findest Sportex gut. Aus die Maus.

Aber anonymisiere mal dein Angelzeug. Bau dir einen Sportexblank so auf, das keiner mehr erkennt, dass es von eben dieser Firma kommt. Dann pimpe auch noch deine Rolle so, dass keiner mehr sieht, aus welchem Hause sie kommt. Mit Folien, Airbrush und extra eloxierten Teilen geht da enorm was zu machen.

Du wirst damit deutlich mehr Aufesehen erregen, als mit den Originalteilen. Bei Klamotten funktioniert das nie und nimmer!


----------



## grubenreiner (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

OT an



Andal schrieb:


> Stellt euch bloß mal vor, das Angeln hätte kulturell den gleichen Weg genommen, wie die Jagd. Dann säßen wir heute womöglich mit Hemd und Binder am Wasser, dazu einen feschen Tuchrock und eine Uniformmütze. Schön sortiert nach Jungangler, Angler, Oberangler, Revieraufsichtsoberamtsangler und so weiter und so fort. Mir graust es bei einem solchen Gedanken und es war vermutlich auch seinerzeit, als noch Zeit dafür war, der Grund, warum ich davon absah, ein Jäger zu werden.



also ich weiß ja nicht in welchen Gegenden das so ist, klingt furchtbar, kann ich aber nicht bestätigen.
Wie mein Bruder (Staatsförster) und sein Schwiegervater letzte Woche ihre Treibjagd im selbstgenähten Wollfilz-Kapuzenparka und im 20 Jahre alten Parka eröffnet haben haben höchstens 5 % der Anwesenden schief geschaut

OT aus

Ich habe mich auch seit aufkommen der "Werbegeschenk-klamotten zum Selbstkostenpreis" dagegen verweigert.
Ein kleines Firmenlogo auf ansonsten fuktionellen und preislich gerechtfertigten Produkten ist ja kein Thema. Aber Rückengroße Werbelogos würden mich auch bei solchen Klamotten zu egtwas anderem greifen lassen.
Davon abgesehen dass die meisten Kleidungsstücke von Angelfirmen funktionell und preislich den Kleidungsstücken von reinen Kleidungsfirmen im "Outdoor"-Kleidungssortiment unterlegen sind.
Wobei ich persönlich mich von "Plastikkleidung" soweit wie möglich fern halte.


----------



## Andal (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

@ grubenreiner:

Das hat sich glücklicherweise auch schon stark verändert. Aber wenn ich so an Kinder- und Jugendtage zurückdenke, da kamen die Waidmänner noch sehr "kaiserlich" ausstaffiert daher. Und es ist noch gar nicht so lange her, da war es Sitte, beim Aufbrechen die Ärmel nicht hochzukrempeln.


----------



## gründler (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*



Andal schrieb:


> Stellt euch bloß mal vor, das Angeln hätte kulturell den gleichen Weg genommen, wie die Jagd. Dann säßen wir heute womöglich mit Hemd und Binder am Wasser, dazu einen feschen Tuchrock und eine Uniformmütze. Schön sortiert nach Jungangler, Angler, Oberangler, Revieraufsichtsoberamtsangler und so weiter und so fort. Mir graust es bei einem solchen Gedanken und es war vermutlich auch seinerzeit, als noch Zeit dafür war, der Grund, warum ich davon absah, ein Jäger zu werden.


 

Moin

Ich weiß nicht wo das noch so ist,aber die meisten Jäger laufen mittlerweile in Modernen Outfits rum,Camotarn in grün orange,Camotarn in schwarz grün.Schlichte fleecejacken wie sie jeder trägt,normale Hosen. 
Moderne Jacken...usw.

Der Lodenmantel und die alte "tracht" verschwinden mehr und mehr,weil die alten langsam alle gehen.


|wavey:


----------



## Taxidermist (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

@Andal,mir gefallen deine Beiträge eigentlich immer recht gut,aber diese Lateinbrocken, vorwiegend am Schluß deiner Beiträge, könntest du dir sparen!
Was soll uns Ungebildeten dies sagen, etwa genau dieses?



> Variatio Delectat!



Jürgen


----------



## Andal (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

Ich wollte ja auch nur ausdrücken, dass die Jagd und das Angeln ganz andere Wege bei der Bildung von Traditionen nahmen.


----------



## Andal (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Andal,mir gefallen deine Beiträge eigentlich immer recht gut,aber diese Lateinbrocken, vorwiegend am Schluß deiner Beiträge, könntest du dir sparen!
> Was soll uns Ungebildeten dies sagen, etwa genau dieses?
> 
> Variatio delectat
> ...



Es bedeutet: Abwechselung macht Freude.

Aber wenn es dir mehr Freude macht, dann bleibe ich bei der Sprache der Mutter.


----------



## kati48268 (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*



Andal schrieb:


> ...Aber anonymisiere mal dein Angelzeug.


Das geht noch schlimmer!
Ich nutze sehr viel alten Krempel.

Die alte Quick wird ja noch bestaunt, die gespließte Rute sowieso, aber mittlerweile haben es einige Kumpels sogar aufgegeben, sich für meine 25 Jahre alten Tele-Glasfaserknüppel fremd zu schämen. 

Ridendo corrigo mores.


----------



## cafabu (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

Natürlich verändert sich alles im Laufe der Zeit.
Wenn man mal Veränderung in Word mit dem Thesaurus abgleicht findet man etliche nur positiv belegte Begriffe.
Wenn z. B. die Jägerschaft sich im Äußerlichen verändert hat dies wieder nur mit dem akzeptierten Individualismus in dem althergebrachten Uniformnismus zu tun. Es ist immer wieder vorgekommen, dass sich eine Gruppe in ihrem Äußeren anpasst oder auch einfach verändert. Genau wie sich das Image von Jägern in der „modernen“ Zeit verändert hat und anders hinterfragt wird hat sich die Zunftkleidung verändert. Sehr simpel formuliert: Alter Zunftrock = Tiermörder, neue Kleidung = Tierheger. Der moderne Individualismus äußert sich dann in kleinen Markenemblemen an der neuen Kleidungsordnung. Und somit schließt sich wieder der Kreis.
Ich hoffe bloß, dass unsere Zukunft nicht das Tragen von Wathosen zur Identifizierung der Gruppe propagiert.  In Wathosen sehe ich aus wie ne Rolle Drops oder das Michelinmännchen.
Carsten


----------



## gründler (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich wollte ja auch nur ausdrücken, dass die Jagd und das Angeln ganz andere Wege bei der Bildung von Traditionen nahmen.


 
Jo das schon.

Aber!

Die Traditionen gab es auch mal beim Angeln.

Und heute ist es in der Jagd nicht anders wie im Angelsport.

Werbung Werbung Werbung,Afrikaabschuß hier und Elchabschuß da,Super Büchse für noch schnelleres Schiessen,Super Bockbüchs mit verbesserter Backe...usw.

Das gleiche mit Kleidung,Super Krähenansitzkleidung in Bushwrap,Super Jacke für die die Drückjagd...usw.

Das ein oder andere ist geblieben "altes",aber die Jagdindustrie fährt mittlerweile die gleiche Schiene wie die Angel oder was auch immer Industrie.

Geld und Kohle heißt das Zauberwort und da können und müssen auch mal Traditionen zurückstecken.


|wavey:


----------



## grubenreiner (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

Und bei der Angelei wie bei der Jagd, wer sich die Materialeigenschaften langfristig ansieht wird auf Dauer feststellen das das ganze moderne Plastikzeugs egel mit wievielen Membranen uns sonstwas auf Dauer den Klassikern Wolle (Loden, Tweed), Wachs etc. unterlegen sind. Und dann schließt sich dr Kreis wieder.


----------



## kühkopfangler (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

Hallo,
ich kann mich noch bestens an einen lang verstorbenen Angelkollegen erinnern, der uns beim angeln immer mit einem " Glück auf " in einem (alten) Sakko begrüßte. Es war unser Karpfenmaier, er angelte immer mit seinem Sakko und ich hätte heute gerne ein Foto von damals. 
Wir haben uns nie daran gestört, warum auch, er mochte wohl die Kleidung und gut so. Kleider machen Leute ? Da gehört mehr dazu. 
Wie bei allen Produkten, sollte sich auch bei der Angelbekleidung, alles in einem angemessenen Preis/Leistungsverhältnis verhalten. Da muß ich sagen, dass ich da bei Schuhen bei Billig-Preiswertschuhen von z.B. L.... oder As..... schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Nach kurzer Tragezeit gingen Nähte auf usw. 
Andere Angelmarkenkleidung trage ich bei günstigem Preis gerne, zum Beispiel Illex-Tshirts(Fruit of the loom) und habe da viele andere.
Schönen 2. Advent


----------



## badong (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

Gemoin,
ich hab mir im Sommer ein T-Shirt von Fox Rage gekauft. Finde es optisch sehr ansprechend und passt zu meinem "style". Vom Preis her war es nicht Teurer als andere T-Shirts mit Aufdruck.
Ich ziehe es selten zum Angeln an da es mir dafür eig zu Schade ist. Wurde schon drauf angesprochen was den Fox Rage für eine Band/Fastival/Party wäre. Nicht Angler findes es auch meist recht Ansprechend. 
Für mich ist es egal ob ein Firmen Logo drauf zu sehen ist, egal aus welchem Bereich die Firma kommt. Hauptsache es gefällt mir und Fox hat zb. einige schöne Sachen. 
lg
Christian


----------



## Riesenangler (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

Also für mich stellt sich die frage überhaupt nicht. Ich bin zweimeter groß , mit einer schulterbreite von fast einem meter durch die meisten einfachen Türen passe ich frontal garnicht durch. Dazu kommen noch meine fast 160 kilo gewicht. Da geben die meiste hersteller auf und haben  keine klamotten im angebot. Ich habe für den Winter und Herbst mir einfach einen Watteanzug der NVA , für die Wessis die Nationale Volksarmee , besorgt und sitze schön warm eingepackt am Wasser wärend die anderen frieren weil ihre Klamotten eben ******** sind oder sie packen sich ein als wären sie in Sibierien und könne sich kaum noch bewegen . Für den Sommer reicht mir einfach eine kurze Hose und ein T-shirt in 5-6xl und schon hats sich.:vik:


----------



## daci7 (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Und bei der Angelei wie bei der Jagd, wer sich die Materialeigenschaften langfristig ansieht wird auf Dauer feststellen das das ganze moderne Plastikzeugs egel mit wievielen Membranen uns sonstwas auf Dauer den Klassikern Wolle (Loden, Tweed), Wachs etc. unterlegen sind. Und dann schließt sich dr Kreis wieder.


 
Jaein.
Man darf die traditionelleren Materielien (Wolle, Leder, Wachs) nicht unterschätzen - wenn mann "nur" Angeln oder Jagen will, das beansprucht jetzt nicht über alle Maßen, ist das auch super.
Ansonsten haben moderne Textilien nicht zu unrecht ihren Platz am Markt.
#h


----------



## Andal (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

Mal ganz abgesehen von jeder Funktion und trendsicherer Außenwirkung. Am wichtigsten ist doch der eigene, möglichst hohe Wohlfühlfaktor!

In einem klassichen Trojer aus Wolle fühle ich mich einfach wohler, als in einem Kapuzinerpullover, der einem anderen Angler wieder wichtig ist, weil er sich was über die fröstelnde Atta stülpen kann. Dafür nehme ich mir dann eben die passende Kopfbedeckung...


----------



## Hotel Romeo (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

Hallo zusammen,

da möchte ich mich mal einklinken. Tatsächlich erleben die alten Materialien hier und da eine Renaissance.

Man muß zwischen zweierlei "Herstellern" unterscheiden: 

a) Da sind zunächst die echten Hersteller von Anglerkleidung, ich nenne mal Pinewood, Fjäll Räven, Geoff Anderson, Simms, Columbia und Patagonia. G 1000 bei Fjäll Räven (eine Art Zeltstoff) gibt es seit über 40 Jahren. Manch Rucksäcke dort werden immer noch mit Leder besetzt. Und selbst die modernen Materialien (z.B. Polybrush bei Geoff Anderson) gibt es seit über 10 Jahren und die bleiben auch im Programm, wenn es gut ist.

b) Auf der anderen Seite gibt es die Angelgeräte-Importeure, aber das sind eben Inporteure, die nichts von der Textilienherstellung verstehen. Ich nenne mal exemplarisch DAM, Balzer, Cormoran, Shimano, aber auch Edelmarken wie etwa Fox. Hier wird einfach irgendwelche Importware mit dem Logo bestickt. Wer dafür zusätzliches Geld ausgibt, dem ist eigentlich nicht zu helfen.

Gruß

Hotel Romeo


----------



## Carp-MV (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

Ich kaufe mir keine sogenannten Angelklamotten, weder Marken noch die No Name. Ich trage einfach alten Jacken oder Pullover und Armeekleidung. Die halten wenigstens ewig und gerade die Armeehosen sind fast unzerstörbar.


----------



## ELBspinner (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

moinsen

Vielleicht wollen manche Angler nicht wie Bauer Hinnak aus Kuhstall aussehen und greifen deshalb zu angeltypischen Kleidungsstücken, die eben schon recht ansprechend aus sehen und dennoch funktionell sind. Wenn ich durch die Stadt (geht ein kleines Flüsschen mit Forellen mitten durch die Stadt) mit Rucksack und Rute auf der Suche nach Fischen laufe achte ich schon auf mein Erscheinungsbild. Das bedeutet dann auch das ich an der Elbe eben genauso aus sehe, da ich nicht unendlich viele Angelklamotten habe.
Arbeitskleidung zum angel habe ich auch schon versucht, aber zeige mir eine wasserabweisende und trotzdem atmungsaktive Hose die nicht viel Kostet und nicht irgend ein Firmenloge drauf hat. Ich möchte auch das die Hose richtig passt und da gehen so Einheitsgrössen gar nicht. 

Wenn ich überleg das Hoodis der Marke die ich gern trage mindesten 60 euro und noch viel mehr kosten, finde ich die Angelmarken noch recht günstig. 



mfg


----------



## Connaught (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*



Hotel Romeo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> b) Auf der anderen Seite gibt es die Angelgeräte-Importeure, aber das sind eben Inporteure, die nichts von der Textilienherstellung verstehen. Ich nenne mal exemplarisch DAM, Balzer, Cormoran, Shimano, aber auch Edelmarken wie etwa Fox. Hier wird einfach irgendwelche Importware mit dem Logo bestickt. Wer dafür zusätzliches Geld ausgibt, dem ist eigentlich nicht zu helfen.



Da spricht mir einer aus der Seele!#6

Gute Outdoorkleidung ist meiner Meinung nach viel hochwertiger und technisch besser durchdacht (Armabschlüsse, Kapuzen, Ventilation ...). Wer auf Angebote achtet, oder gute gebrauchte erwirbt (Ebay) , ist "technisch" gesehen besser bedient, als mit den "Angelmarken".

Und wenn man Modetechnisch nichts verkehrt machen will kauft man einfach "old school". Fjäll Räven Hosen oder auch Barbour Jacken waren noch niemals wirklich "in". Daraus folgt: Was nicht "in"  ist, kann auch nicht "out" sein.:q


----------



## Rosi (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

Das beste Erlebnis hatte ich beim morgendlichen Mefofischen am Strand. Der lange, schwarze Mantel war schon ungewöhnlich, obwohl ich nicht so auf die Bekleidung der Mitangler achte. Wir mußten gleichzeitig los (um 9 Uhr beginnt der Büroalltag) und auf dem Parkplatz wechselte der Mensch seine Turnschuhe gegen elegante Büroschuhe, zog den Mantel aus und stieg im feinsten Anzug in sein Auto. Dann wußte ich auch, wo ich das Gesicht schon mal gesehen habe.


----------



## Franky (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

Hmm... Ich hab, glaub ich, noch irgendwo eine Browning-Regenhose. Damals unglaublich billig geschossen. Ich brauchte unbedingt eine atmungsaktive Variante und wurde im Angelladen umme Ecke fündig, nachdem die Bootsausrüster nix passendes da hatten. Das ist aber auch das einzige wirkliche Kleidungsstück, das ich von einem Angelgeräteausrüster besitze. Caps (z.B. von BassPro) habe ich schon ein paar - aber mehr des Sammels und Designs wegen.
Meistens ziehe ich normale Jeans, Baumwollhosen oder andere Arbeitsklamotten (z.B. "Gärtnerhosen" von HellyHansen aus der SSV-Grabbelbox der Metro ) zum Angeln an.
Also, auf das "warum" kann ich nicht wirklich eine Antwort geben. Aber dafür auf das "warum nicht": sie passen mir nicht unbedingt gut - die Größenauswahl ist eher beschränkt. Der "normale" Sport- oder Klamottenladen bietet da eine breitere Auswahl, die in Funktion meistens nicht hinterhersteht. "Spezial"kleidung ("Ölzeug", "Floater" etc.) müssen auch nicht von Angelgeräteherstellern sein (die pappen eh nur meistens ihr Logo oder ne Ziernaht drauf). Da gibt es mit Sicherheit andere, die besser/günstiger sind...


----------



## Andal (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

Und wenn das blöde € nicht wäe, dann gäbs schon schöne Sachen. Also kombinieren wir bunt weiter vor uns hin!


----------



## Tarex (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

ich hab zwar ne Polbrille von Balzer aber nicht weil da balzer drauf steht eher aus neugier was sie wirklich bringt beim Spinnfischen. 
Ich halte es eher mit gedeckten Farben und Funktionalität also Tarnklamotten wegen der Taschen weil man nie genug Taschen haben kann  beschränkt sich auf die Hose.

Wenn ich ne Tarnhose mit Balzer oder sonstwas drauf für das selbe geld bekomme wie eine Standart Bw Hose meinetwegen aber einen höheren Preis des namens wegen nein danke, Rute Rolle und Co. ist auch so schon teuer genug. 

Gruß Micha


----------



## Siever (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*



Connaught schrieb:


> Gute Outdoorkleidung ist meiner Meinung nach viel hochwertiger und technisch besser durchdacht (Armabschlüsse, Kapuzen, Ventilation ...). Wer auf Angebote achtet, oder gute gebrauchte erwirbt (Ebay) , ist "technisch" gesehen besser bedient, als mit den "Angelmarken".
> 
> Und wenn man Modetechnisch nichts verkehrt machen will kauft man einfach "old school". Fjäll Räven Hosen oder auch Barbour Jacken waren noch niemals wirklich "in". Daraus folgt: Was nicht "in"  ist, kann auch nicht "out" sein.:q



Da gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht! Von Angelmarken habe ich nur ein T-Shirt von Doiyo (hab ich mal gewonnen und es hat dieses hässliche asiatische Schriftzeichen...), den AB- Kapuzenpulli, den ich aus Überzeugung trage und eine Hose von Spro. Diese habe ich mir mal gekauft, weil sie nicht wie eine typische Anglerbuchse aussah. Nach 3 Angeltagen war der Reißverschluss im Eimer.

Ich persönlich halte die gängigen Outdoormarken wie NotheFace oder Fjäll Räven für wirklich robust und durchdacht. Allerdings sind mir die Sachen fürs Ansitzangeln zu teuer. Beim Spinnen finde ich es super. Außerdem gibt es gute Klammotten im Berufsbekleidungs-Geschäft. Meine nächste Anschaffung ist eine Hose von Engelbert-Strauß. Mein Hausmeister auf der Arbeit schwärmt davon... .

Was ich persönlich furchtbar finde sind komplette Kampfanzüge oder einem im Baummuster gestalteten Ganzkörper- Anzug...  . Gut, an einer Tarnbuchse kann man sich schön die dreckigen Finger abschmieren, ohne dass man es sieht. Aber für das Bild der Angler in der Öffentlichkeit ist es nicht ganz förderlich!


----------



## joso (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

Ich denke mal , dieser Markenfetischismuss herscht nicht nur beim Angler. 

Würde jemand mit ner kurzen Jeansshort Fussball spielen, oder doch lieber in einer Turnhose. Ich denke auf über 80 % der Turnhosen ist nen Puma Addidas u.s.w. Zeichen ebgebildet.

Ich hab noch nie gesehen das jemand in Jaens oder Cordhose Tennis spielt und meistens hatten die Tennisklamotten auch nen Werbedruck abgebildet.

Mir persönlich geht es so, dass ich mir gerne mal ne Jacke, oder auch ne Weste vom Angelherstelle kauf, ich denke mal die Angelhersteller wissen doch eher was Angler wollen. Sei es viele Taschen, oder bedeckte Farben. Auch wenn Kick & Co. grüne Pullover und Hosen verkaufen, ne Wathose hab ich dort noch nicht bekommen. 

Ich geh auch lieber in einem Gartencenter wenn ich Pflanzen für mein Garten suche, als in einem Baumarkt. Wei ich im Gartencenter doch besser beraten bin und die Pflanzen dort in einem besseren Zustand sind. Ich hab es tatsächlich schon gehabt, dass die 1/2 meiner gekauften Pflanzen eingegangen ist. Reklamieren nach 2 Wochen war in dem Fall nach Aussage des Baumarktes nich möglich.

Meine Erfahrung hat mir öfter als nur 1 x gezeigt, dass es manchmal besser ist 1 € mehr auszugeben, als die gleiche Sache 2 x zu kaufen.


----------



## Siever (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*



joso schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung hat mir öfter als nur 1 x gezeigt, dass es manchmal besser ist 1 € mehr auszugeben, als die gleiche Sache 2 x zu kaufen.



Da gebe ich dir bei Angelzubehör zu 99% Recht. Allerdings zählt dazu meiner Erfahrung nach eben nicht die Angelbekleidung! Da machen die meisten Sachen bei der näheren Betrachtung oftmals einen minderwertigen Eindruck. Und die Herstellungsländer stimmen häufig mit denen von Kik überein... .


----------



## Ines (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*



> Um meinen Oberkörper beim Angeln zu bedecken trage ich preiswerte T-Shirts,


Ich bin ja dankbar für jeden männlichen Angler, der seinen Oberkörper wenigstens "irgendwie" bedeckt. In der Regel ist das jedenfalls deutlich ästhetischer als "oben ohne". |uhoh:|supergri Ob mit oder ohne Markenlogo ist mir dabei ziemlich egal. 
(Na ja, es hat auch schon wohlgefällige Ausnahmen gegeben, aber eher selten...)


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*



Ines schrieb:


> Ich bin ja dankbar für jeden männlichen Angler, der seinen Oberkörper wenigstens "irgendwie" bedeckt. In der Regel ist das jedenfalls deutlich ästhetischer als "oben ohne". |uhoh:|supergri Ob mit oder ohne Markenlogo ist mir dabei ziemlich egal.
> (Na ja, es hat auch schon wohlgefällige Ausnahmen gegeben, aber eher selten...)




Ich will jetzt nicht sexistisch rüberkommen, aber das könnte man für das weibliche Geschlecht ganz genauso gelten lassen.


----------



## Mendez (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

Ich stand letztes Jahr vor der Entscheidung eine Regenjacke zu kaufen. Zuerst dachte ich an Pinewood. Die war mit 10.000 mm Wassersäule schon super aber auch teuer. Dann entdeckte ich bei ES (ist Verkäufer von Arbeitskleidung) eine Arbeitsregenjacke. 20.000 mm Wassersäule und ein halber Preis. Die hatte ich in Irland, auf dem Kutter und bei jedem schlechten Wetter mit dabei. Super sage ich nur. Keinen einzigen Tag bereut. Es muss nicht immer die Markenware sein. Es gibt genügend gute und kostengünstigere Alternativen.


----------



## thanatos (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

es ist doch relativ egal wie man sich zweckmäßig beim Angeln kleidet,wer
seine Vereinsweste oder Markencap mag bitte soll er doch aber mit seinen
letzten Lumpen am Wasser stehen muß es nicht sein,sieht man Gott sei Dank immer seltener .Bin zwar nicht davon begeistert wenn Firmen ihr Logo drauf
drucken aber wenn das Produkt sonst meiner Vorstellung enspricht hält
mich das nicht vom Kauf ab.


----------



## randio (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*



Siever schrieb:


> Was ich persönlich furchtbar finde sind komplette Kampfanzüge oder einem im Baummuster gestalteten Ganzkörper- Anzug... . Gut, an einer Tarnbuchse kann man sich schön die dreckigen Finger abschmieren, ohne dass man es sieht. Aber für das Bild der Angler in der Öffentlichkeit ist es nicht ganz förderlich!


 
Kann ich so unterschreiben!!!
Einfach albern sich so zu verkleiden als würde man in den Krieg ziehen...

Aber jedem das seine.

Ich bin schon froh, wenn Angler ihre Trainingshosen und Unterhemden eintauschen.

Ob dann Shimano, Lacoste oder nichts auf dem Shirt steht ist mir relativ egal.

Nichts desto trotz, sieht man selbst beim Angeln, dass der deutsche Mann, einer der schlechtgekleidetsten in Europa ist.


----------



## I C Wiener (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*



randio schrieb:


> Einfach albern sich so zu verkleiden als würde man in den Krieg ziehen...




So einen Spezi habe ich dieses Jahr am Kanal sitzen sehen (auf einem Schotterweg): Realtree-Tarn auf Klamotten, Stuhl, Tasche, Eimern, Rutentasche.. und das an einer Stelle an der im Schnitt jede Minute jemand vorbeiläuft :vik:

Ansonsten hat das an klaren Gewässern, wo auf Sicht geangelt wird, schon irgendwo seine Berechtigung - wobei mir gedeckte Farben lieber sind als Realtree.

Ontopic: Habe mir gerade den Heavyweight Hoodie von Fox bestellt. Weil der ziemlich genial aussieht und 40€ier für so einen Überzieher in XXL ziemlich billig ist. 
Steinigt mich.


----------



## Dakarangus (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*



randio schrieb:


> Kann ich so unterschreiben!!!
> Einfach albern sich so zu verkleiden als würde man in den Krieg ziehen...
> 
> Aber jedem das seine.



Zumal meistens in dem Kampfanzug eine richtige Bombe von Angler steckt, also ein stark übergewichtiger Mensch, der nicht gerade dem Krieger-Ideal entspricht


----------



## wusel345 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

Nachdem ich nun noch einmal alles gelesen habe bin ich zu der Überzeugung gekommen, mich 2013 besser zu kleiden, wenn ich zum Angeln fahre. 

_Zitat Randio:

"Nichts desto trotz, sieht man selbst beim Angeln, dass der deutsche Mann, einer der schlechtgekleidetsten in Europa ist."

Zitat Ende_

Ich werde ab sofort im eleganten Zweireier auflaufen, dazu Lackschuhe der edleren Sorte und natürlich Anzug mit Krawatte. An mir soll es nicht liegen, wenn das Bild des deutschen Anglers eines der schlechtesten in Europa ist.

:vik::vik:


----------



## daci7 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

Das doch mal ein Posting.


thanatos schrieb:


> es ist doch relativ egal wie man sich zweckmäßig beim Angeln kleidet


Kann ich so unterschreiben.


thanatos schrieb:


> wer seine Vereinsweste oder Markencap mag bitte soll er doch


Dito.


thanatos schrieb:


> aber mit seinen letzten Lumpen am Wasser stehen muß es nicht sein,sieht man Gott sei Dank immer seltener .


Also doch nicht egal? Bitte nicht schlechtgekleidet? :q


thanatos schrieb:


> Bin zwar nicht davon begeistert wenn Firmen ihr Logo drauf
> drucken aber wenn das Produkt sonst meiner Vorstellung enspricht hält mich das nicht vom Kauf ab.


Mich stören z.B. Werbeaufdrücke wesentlich mehr als Flecken auf der Hose oder Löcher im Shirt ... aber wenn jemand Geld dafür bezahlen will als Litfaßsäule herumzulaufen - Bitte. Und wenn jemand im Realtree rumlaufen will - bitte. Gleiches gilt für die Arbeitshose/Trainingshose und Feinripp oder eben für den schicken Zweiteiler mit Tweed-Blazer... geht mich doch nichts an. Was man aber sagen kann ist, dass viele Angelmarken einfach keine tüchtige Funktionskleidung produzieren, daher macht es für mich keinen Sinn.
Ein komischer Trend mit den Markendrucken übrigens - man wird nichteinmal mehr für seine totale Prostitution bezahlt, man muss sogar selbst dafür zahlen #c


----------



## olaf70 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

Hat zwar mit Angeln nichts zu tun, aber trotzdem muss ich diese Begebenheit zum Thema Armyklamotten mal eben loswerden: 

Vor Jahren hatte ich zum Motorradfahren immer so einen M65 Parka an. Das war damals in Bikerkreisen grad angesagt. Auf jedenfall begrüßte mich der Presi vom örtlichen Rockerclub auf einer Party mit den unvergessenen Worte :" Nur Soldaten und Schwule tragen Tarnklamotten! Und ich sehe hier keinen Panzer vor der Tür..."


----------



## Carp-MV (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

Armeekleidung ist aber eben sehr billig und sehr Robust. Ich habe auch noch nie was von einen idealen Kriegerkörper gehört. |kopfkrat

Manchmal muss ich mir echt an den Kopf fassen hier. Lasst doch jeden rumlaufen wie er das selbst für richtig hält, wenn es Jogginghose mit Loch oder edle Markenkleidung ist, na von mir aus, jeder so wie er es gerne hat....


----------



## Andal (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Ich habe auch noch nie was von einen idealen Kriegerkörper gehört. |kopfkrat



Guggst du "Full Metal Jacket"... die drahtige, bösartige Kampfmaschine. :vik:

Und beim Pirschangeln am Bach gibt es nichts besseres, als eben den militätischen Tarnfleckanzug! #6


----------



## Riesenangler (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

@ Andal . Doch , ich hab mir extra ein T-Shirt machen lassen . Steht hinten drauf Hells Anglers Wusterwitz . Seitdem ich das ding habe werde ich in Ruhe gelassen, keine dämlichen fragen mehr und es hat bis heute keiner mehr gewagt näher als 30-Meter an mein boot zu kommen. Ausser meine freunde natürlich . Die wissen ja das ich harmlos bin.:vik:


----------



## Andal (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

Na dann pass mal auf, das dich keine echten 1%er mit dem Hemdchen sehen, dann ist es aber sowas von vorbei mit der Ruhe... da helfen dir dann auch deine drei Zentner nicht mehr!


----------



## gründler (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*



Andal schrieb:


> Na dann pass mal auf, das dich keine echten 1%er mit dem Hemdchen sehen, dann ist es aber sowas von vorbei mit der Ruhe... da helfen dir dann auch deine drei Zentner nicht mehr!


 

Können wir gerne testen,Frank wohnt in der nähe eines See's wo ich ab und zu Angel,der geht da manchmal mit seinen Hunden.

So böse wie alle sagen ist er aber nicht.

Schick mir das T-Shirt mit Inhalt und wir fahren da mal hin,zur Not weiß ich auch welche Villa das ist.

Wird schon nicht so schlimm werden.


#h


----------



## CarpFreakSHG (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

Mahlzeit. 

Ich gestehe ein, dass ich gerade beim Karpfenangeln schon ´ne Menge firmenbezogener Klamotten hatte (in erster Linie T-Shirts). Damals fand ich das "cool" und es stärkte irgendwie das Zugehörigkeitsgefühl. 
Das ist allerdings an die 10 Jahre her und mittlerweile zähle ich 30 Lenze und sehe diesen ganzen Marken-Hype aus einer anderen Perspektive. 

Meine Litfaßsäulen-Bekleidung hab ich für gutes Geld verkauft (schon sagenhaft was Leute für ein gebrauchtes T-Shirt ausgeben). 
Mit Mitte 20 erlag ich dem "Tarn"-Fieber und rüstete mich mit amerikanischen Woodland-Klamotten aus, kam mir jedoch aber immer komisch vor, wenn ich vorm Angeln mal eben just was einkaufen wollte. 
Die Tarnfarben-Hype hielt auch nicht lange, seit ca. 3 Jahren bin ich davon geheilt. 

Inzwischen denke ich einen guten Kompromiss gefunden zu haben. Ich trage olive Bundeswehrklamotten (ohne Aufnäher oder Fahnen). Diese Kleidung ist robust und man wird auch nicht angestarrt wenn man damit einmal vor dem Angeln noch ne Pulle Cola ausm Supermarkt holt.
Die alten oliven Bundeswehrhosen sind allerdings gar nicht mehr so leicht zu bekommen, da lohnt es sich ebay im Auge zu behalten. 

Was ich ebenfalls sehr empfehlen kann ist die Berufsbekleidung von Engelbert Strauß. Die ist sehr robust, sieht dazu aber auch noch sehr gut aus. Dementsprechend kostspielig ist sie selbst im gebrauchten Zustand. 

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Jose (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

die marken-hype hat ja weit um sich gegriffen: sieht man ja an den kollegen mit den aldi-tüten.


----------



## Gunnar. (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> @ Andal . Doch , ich hab mir extra ein T-Shirt machen lassen . Steht hinten drauf Hells Anglers Wusterwitz . Seitdem ich das ding habe werde ich in Ruhe gelassen, keine dämlichen fragen mehr und es hat bis heute keiner mehr gewagt näher als 30-Meter an mein boot zu kommen. Ausser meine freunde natürlich . Die wissen ja das ich harmlos bin.:vik:


Lass das die richtigen sehen und du ziehts das Leibchen freiwillig aus. *GARANTIERT!*
 Kannst sogar dankbar sein wenn du noch in der Lage dazu bist u. das allein machen darfst. Diese Leute "bitten"  , wenn überhaupt , nur einmal.


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*



> Lass das die richtigen sehen und du ziehts das Leibchen freiwillig aus. *GARANTIERT!*
> Kannst sogar dankbar sein wenn du noch in der Lage dazu bist u. das  allein machen darfst. Diese Leute "bitten"  , wenn überhaupt , nur  einmal.


@Gunar,ich denke die Buben haben momentan andere Probleme,als nem Angler ein lustiges T-shirt abzunehmen!
Passt aber richtig gut in den Thread weil gibt ja kaum intensivere Markenträger als die Kollegen!
Bei uns hat da vor ein paar Jahren der ganze Verein am See gehockt,alle schön in Kutte.Weil unser damaliger GW hatte da son paar Bekannte. Da hat wohl auch niemand Fischereischeine kontrolliert!

Jürgen


----------



## Gunnar. (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

@ Jürgen.
Ich weiß ....... die Innenminister sind da kräftig am werkeln.Dazu die internen Machtkämpfe in dieser Scene.....
Aber die Burschen haben Spielregeln. Gerade was die "Farben" betrifft. In dem Punkt ist da Null Spaß und Null Toleranz. Da rate ich jeden denen nicht in Quere zu kommen.Held zu spielen kommt da nicht gut.........
Mir ist meine Gesundheit mehr wert als der Spaß am tragen eines lustigen T-Shirt.


----------



## Riesenangler (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

HeLeute . Ich hatte schon das vergnügen mit einigen unterstützern der Angels zu reden . Die haben es eher locker gesehen. Meinten aber auch das es die betreffenden möglicherweise nicht ganz so lustig finden. Man kanns aber auch echt herrausfordern. Wie gesagt das Shirt trage ich nur beim Angeln und da sind die jungs eher selten zu sehen.:vik:Ach so wer interrese Hat , Ebay , der laden heisst Flexi -design.


----------



## Gunnar. (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

Na da wünsch ich dir das alles so entspannend bleibt..


----------



## reticulatus (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

Hi Leute,

meine Angelklamotten setzen sich sowohl aus ehemaligen Uniformteilen (Hosen) und meinen ausgemusterten zivilen Klamottenteilen zusammen, dies sind neben sogenannten Cargohosen auch alte Jeans und Bermudashorts im Sommer, desweiteren normale unifarbene T-Shirts ohne irgendwelcher Werbung, mit Kapuzenpullovern verhält es sich ähnlich.
Selbst meine Anglerwesten haben keinerlei Aufnäher oder sind keine Werbeträger diverser Gerätehersteller.
Funktionell und den Jahreszeiten oder Witterungsverhältnissen angepaßt sind alle meine Klamotten.

Allerdings sehe ich nicht ein, daß ich die zum Teil sehr überteuerten Klamotten diverser Angelgerätehersteller kaufe, wozu auch, wenn immer wieder Klamotten aus meinem Kleiderschrank als "Anglerzivil" anfallen.


----------



## andrej14 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

Ich denke das wird bald so laufen wie beim Fussball...
Shimano träger wird von einem Fox träger mit bengalos beworfen...schmä Gesänge....


----------



## Oldschoool (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

Wer die Wahl hat........
Ich oute mich mal als Träger von Markensachen.
Meine Ausrüstung besteht inzwischen fast ausschließlich aus Artikeln der Firma Sänger. Ich identifiziere mich mit der Marke. 
*Warum: Weil ich es kann*  :: Ich finde es in keinster Weise verwerflich.

Privat in der Freizeit, wie auch im Beruf trage ich Markenartikel, weil es einen gewissen Status symbolisiert.

Ich möchte nicht wissen, wer von den Threadteilnehmern hier ein Iphone hat.

Und wenn wir ehrlich sind entscheiden wir uns lieber für die Daiwa Infinity als für die Okuma Longbow oder für ein Handmade Rod Pod von Seibert als für ein Chinesisches Produkt von Askari.

Das Seibert Pod garantiert hochwertige in Deutschland gefertigte Qualität, keine Kinderarbeit gutes Lohnniveau so 
wie es eben bei vielen Markenartikeln der Fall ist.

Bei der Bekleidung kommt es mir auf die Optik an - Markenartikel sitzen meistens besser besitzen eine bessere Qualität und passen sich besser an.

Wer es sich leisten kann.......Also warum denn nicht.

P.S.: Ich habe kein Iphone!


----------



## Andal (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

Es ging in dem Thema auch ursprünglich nicht um Klamotten, die von Angelmarken als Anglerkleidung vertrieben werden, sondern um Allerweltsklamotten, die mit einem zusätzlichen Werbelogo aufgehübscht für teuer Geld verhökert werden.


----------



## honeybee (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*



Oldschoool schrieb:


> Privat in der Freizeit, wie auch im Beruf trage ich Markenartikel, weil es einen gewissen Status symbolisiert.
> 
> 
> Das Seibert Pod garantiert hochwertige in Deutschland gefertigte Qualität, keine Kinderarbeit gutes Lohnniveau so
> ...



Vielelicht mal interessant......von wegen gutes Lohnniveau
http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/se...ei-sozialer-verantwortung-durch-a-705681.html

Und soviel zum Thema Handy
http://www.zeit.de/2011/02/Kongo-Rohstoffe


----------



## daci7 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*



Oldschoool schrieb:


> [...], keine Kinderarbeit gutes Lohnniveau so
> wie es eben bei vielen Markenartikeln der Fall ist.
> [...]



Danke für den Lacher


----------



## Tarex (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

ja der war wirklich super :q
Mustang Levis und Konsorten  rechtfertigen ihren Preis ja auch mit Hergestellt in USA oder sonstwo...  der kram wird in der Fabrik neben der für Kik hergestellt#q irgendwo in Indien


----------



## Oldschoool (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat....

Hingegen der weitläufigen Meinung kann ich das nicht Bestätigen.
Anstatt hier Gerüchte in den Umlauf zu bringen, tut ein bischen Informationssammlung gut.

Z.b.:


> In den Auftragsbedingungen (“Terms of Engagement”) von Levi Strauss & Co. wird Kinderarbeit gemäß der ILO-Konvention 138 (Mindestalter der Beschäftigung) für Fabriken und Zulieferbetriebe untersagt.



Es gibt noch etliche weitere Marken die diese Politik verfolgen.

Auf der anderen Seite kann ich nicht ausschließen das einige Hersteller ihre Shirts in Billiglohnländer produzieren, von  Exori z.b. kann ich es zu 100% sagen.

Nichts desto trotz wird bei einem Sweatshirt mit Sicherheit kein Aufschlag von 300% erfolgen, gerade bei hochwertigem Druck oder Stick, wie es ja bei vielen Artikeln der Fall ist, ist der Preis gerechtfertigt.

Ein gutes Sweatshirt z.b. von Slezenger liegt bei ca. 50 Euro..... Die gleiche Qualität gibt es für ein wenig mehr eben mit eigenem Logo.

Wir reden ja nicht von *Fruit of Loom* Sweater.


----------



## Carp-MV (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*



> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat....
> 
> Hingegen der weitläufigen Meinung kann ich das nicht Bestätigen.
> Anstatt hier Gerüchte in den Umlauf zu bringen, tut ein bischen Informationssammlung gut.
> ...



Sei mir nicht böse Oldschool, aber du glaubst wohl auch noch an den Osterhasen oder?

 		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				__________________


----------



## safe667 (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

Mal angemerkt, plottbare textilfolien liegen so bei 5-12 Euro die 60cm Bahn a 1 Meter Länge.
Selbst bei 5 Fraben wären dies Maximal 5 Euro.
Siebdruck hingegen kostet meisst die erste Farbe so um die 3 Euro, jede weitere etwa 0,50-1,00 Euro. Stick liegt denke ich so zwischen 3 und 10 Euro für extrem aufwendige Sachen.

Also der Druck oder auch Stick rechtfertigt meiner Meinung nachsolche Preise nicht.

(Den teuersten Slazenger Hoody mit 300g/m2 bekommst du für etwa 30 Euro)

Gruß
Safe


----------



## Oldschoool (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Sei mir nicht böse Oldschool, aber du glaubst wohl auch noch an den Osterhasen oder?
> 
> __________________




Ich komme aus der Branche - weiß wovon ich rede..

Der Preis fürn Slazenger Hoodie ist die UVP, klar bekommst du ihn hier und da günstiger, wenn dann noch nen 4 farb druck draufmachst und zwar in einer guten Qualiät z.b. per Siebdruck (einschl. Nebenkosten) ist ein preis von 49,00 euro fürn Fox oder ein Anaconda oder ein Diem gerechtfertigt finde ich zumindest.


----------



## Carp-MV (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*



> Ich komme aus der Branche - weiß wovon ich rede..
> 
> Der Preis fürn Slazenger Hoodie ist die UVP, klar bekommst du ihn hier  und da günstiger, wenn dann noch nen 4 farb druck draufmachst und zwar  in einer guten Qualiät z.b. per Siebdruck (einschl. Nebenkosten) ist ein  preis von 49,00 euro fürn Fox oder ein Anaconda oder ein Diem  gerechtfertigt finde ich zumindest.                                                                                                __________________


Die Sweatshirts kriegst du schon ne ganze Ecke billiger als du angibst und das im Verkauf. Jetzt denk mal drüber nach was du im Einkauf als Abnehmer dafür hinblätterst. Nein diese Preise sind nicht gerechtfertigt aber ich möchte mich mit dir auch nicht drüber streiten. Fakt ist das diese Klamotten fast nur noch aus China usw. kommen und entsprechend auch die Einkaufspreise sind. ;-)

Was ich sowieso lustig finde ist der Titel dieses Themas. Das meiste sind ja keine Markenklamotten im eigentlichen Sinne. Es sind billige Massenprodukte mit nen schicken aufgedruckten, aufgestickten Logo/Bild von einem Angelgerätehersteller und dafür zahlt man dann nen heftigen Aufpreis.^^


----------



## B.Mech (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

Ich zieh zum Angeln mein Bundeswehrzeugs an. Ist umsonst und funktionell, dafür beazahl ich für die Ruten, Rollen und Ausrüstung mehr 



MFG


----------



## m1ndgam3 (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

Massenprodukte sind es meines Erachtens eher weniger... da Angeln ja doch noch ne Randgruppe ist. Kann man ja nicht mit Kleidung von Kik vergleichen die Millionenfach produziert wird


----------



## Carp-MV (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*



> Massenprodukte sind es meines Erachtens eher weniger... da Angeln ja  doch noch ne Randgruppe ist. Kann man ja nicht mit Kleidung von Kik  vergleichen die Millionenfach produziert wird


Die Textilien sind natürlich fast nur noch Massenware oder meinst du der Angelgerätehersteller lässt eigene Shirts herstellen? Da werden in größeren Mengen sogenannte Rohling/Blanko Textilien geordert und dann lässt man diese bedrucken oder eben besticken. Gerade in Deutschland gibt es ja nur noch wenige Textilfirmen wie zum Beispiel Trigema. Was meinst was so ein Shirt kosten würde wenn sie von denen die Rohlinge bestellen? Ganz sicher würde dann keiner mehr ein Shirt eines Angelgeräteherstellers kaufen... ;-)


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

Meine Angelkleidung muß zweckmäßig sein und soll keinen Cent mehr kosten als nötig:
Das gesparte Geld investiere ich lieber in hochwertiges Zubehör.
Und ich will mir keine Gedanken machen, ob ich irgendwas zerreiße, wenn ich durchs Gebüch krieche, oder ob der Fleck jemals wieder rausgeht...

Meiner Meinung nach gehört es zu den Privilegien des Angelns, in  verschlissenen, meistens dreckigen, Klamotten rumlaufen zu dürfen!

:mDas lass ich mir auch nicht von irgendwelchen Streetfishern, oder aufgeblasenen Gockeln, kaputtmachen!

Der Grund, warum m.M. manche Leute so auf die Logos stehen, liegt darin, daß die ein Image verkörpern:
Wer Fox trägt, ist kein Platsch- und Plumps-Angler, sondern ein Carphunter, der sich auskennt!
Die Illex-Kappe zeigt, daß man kein Allerwelts-Spinnangler ist, der mit einem 5er Mepps seine Fische fängt, sondern weiß, wie man twitcht und was ein lippless Crankbait ist...

:mWer alle renomierten Marken am Leib trägt, der signalisiert, daß er sich auskennt, ergo, ein guter Angler ist!

Das mag auch manchmal Sinn machen:
Man kann sich durchaus, durch das Anlegen einer "Dienstuniform", in den passenden Zustand versetzten:
Es gibt Online-Poker-Profis, die jeden Tag zuhause acht Stunden am Rechner sitzen und sich dazu einen Anzug anziehen...
Glaubt mir, die wissen ganz genau, warum sie das tun!
In zerschlissener Jogginghose würden sie anders spielen.

Wem solche Tricks helfen, der sollte sie also auch anwenden!

Meistens geht es aber nur darum,daß es am eigenen Selbstbewußtsein mangelt...

Ich mußte sofort an eine typische Situation in einer meiner Studenten-WGs denken:
Ein Mitbewohner ist immer erst zum Duschen gegangen und hat sich dann richtig in Schale geschmissen, bevor er zum einkaufen gegangen ist.
Es hätte ja sein können, daß ihm seine absolute Traumfrau genau dann über den weg läuft...
Sie anzusprechen, hätte er sich zwar sowieso nie getraut, aber er hätte wenigstens keinen schlechten Eindruck hinterlassen!:g

Und mal ehrlich:
Wer kann mit Sicherheit sagen, daß am Vereinsweiher, nicht plötzlich BABS:l auftaucht und die Rute auspackt???
:mWer dann im Flecktarn da steht, wird es sein Leben lang bereuen!

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## m1ndgam3 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Die Textilien sind natürlich fast nur noch Massenware oder meinst du der Angelgerätehersteller lässt eigene Shirts herstellen? Da werden in größeren Mengen sogenannte Rohling/Blanko Textilien geordert und dann lässt man diese bedrucken oder eben besticken. Gerade in Deutschland gibt es ja nur noch wenige Textilfirmen wie zum Beispiel Trigema. Was meinst was so ein Shirt kosten würde wenn sie von denen die Rohlinge bestellen? Ganz sicher würde dann keiner mehr ein Shirt eines Angelgeräteherstellers kaufen... ;-)




das die shirts selber von der stange kommen is klar... aber die menge der beflockten oder bedruckten shirts hält sich dann in grenzen. das meinte ich. 
ausserdem sind es doch nicht nur die angelgerätehersteller... schau dir mal an was die kleidung con automobilherstellern kostet xD

mir isses eh latte.. ich zieh an was mir gefällt. da darfs auch ein geiles shirt von ner firma sein wenns gut ausschaut


----------



## cafabu (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Und mal ehrlich:
> Wer kann mit Sicherheit sagen, daß am Vereinsweiher, nicht plötzlich BABS:l auftaucht und die Rute auspackt???
> :mWer dann im Flecktarn da steht, wird es sein Leben lang bereuen!
> Grüße vom
> Nachtschwärmer78



Wenn sie dann meine Klamotten nicht intressieren und sie mich auf meine Fänge, Metoden und Angelgeräte anspricht, dann hat sie eine Möglichkeit meine Traumfrau zu werden.
Wenn sie auf overdresste Speziemänner steht, kann sie mir gestohlen bleiben.
Carsten


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

Ich kann das nicht so stehen lassen ohne ausdrücklichst zu betonen, daß cafabu´s Zitat völlig aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen ist!!!

Sollte Babs jemals bei mir am Wasser auftauchen, flüchte ich so schnell, daß ich wohl als erster Mensch, ohne freien Fall, die Schallmauer durchbrechen würde...

Das Weib pack ich einfach nicht!!!


----------



## Andal (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Ich kann das nicht so stehen lassen ohne ausdrücklichst zu betonen, daß cafabu´s Zitat völlig aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen ist!!!
> 
> Sollte Babs jemals bei mir am Wasser auftauchen, flüchte ich so schnell, daß ich wohl als erster Mensch, ohne freien Fall, die Schallmauer durchbrechen würde...
> 
> Das Weib pack ich einfach nicht!!!



Ich werde dich dabei überholen!


----------



## cafabu (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Ich kann das nicht so stehen lassen ohne ausdrücklichst zu betonen, daß cafabu´s Zitat völlig aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen ist!!!
> !


Welche Babs???????
Der Zusammenhang: Egal welche da kommt, wenn sie nur auf Optik und Klamotten anspringt, kann sie mir gestohlen bleiben.

Zum Thema: Ich bevorzuge beim angeln Forstbekleidung. Die ist absolut durchdacht und hochwertig. Waldarbeiter können keine Glühnadelverarbeitung gebrauchen. Mein Schwager macht Haus- und Wohnungsräumungen und da kommt bei uns auf dem Lande manchmal was zusammen. Kostet mich dann zum Glück nichts. Sonst könnte ich mir's nicht leisten.
Carsten


----------



## olaft64 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Wer kann mit Sicherheit sagen, daß am Vereinsweiher, nicht plötzlich BABS:l auftaucht und die Rute auspackt??


 
Mich wundert, dass der Ferkelfahnder nicht angesprungen ist- wenn "plötzlich Babs auftaucht und die RUTE AUSPACKT"

Dann ist doch eh alles gelaufen und egal, was Du anhattest?

Meine Meinung 
Olaf


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

Ich trage zum Angeln nur eine Marke...
Bundeswehr 
als ob die Klamotten von Anglern designt wurden...
Aber mal ehrlich, die Sachen sind nicht zu teuer, halten fast ewig und lassen sich notfalls sogar mit geflochtener und nem' Haken flicken...


----------



## Riesenangler (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

Wenn ich schon Armeeklamotten trage dann nur von der einzig waren deutschen Armee nach 1945 , der NVA. Die Qualität ist echt unübertroffen . Die klamotten mussten drei Wehrpflichtige aushalten und nicht wie beim Bund nur einen . Obwohl ich zugebe das ich meine Uniform sehr gern getragen habe weil die echt beqem war . Hab aber bei der Feindarstellung in den Sachen greulich gefroren. Am nächsten tag rein und meine NVA Klamotten geholt und wieder raus . Schön warm wärend die anderen um die wette zitterten. Und endlich mal eine echte Feinduniform.#6


----------



## redlem (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

Jawoll die BW- und NVA-Sachen sind allererste Sahne !

Ich trag am liebsten Schneeflecktarn in dieser Jahreszeit, das macht eine schlanke Figur!


|bla:


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

@ Riesenangler: Dann musst du Offiziersuniformen haben...
der normale Einstrichkeinstrich für Soldaten war grausam, vom Tragekomfort wie von der Passform. Daran hat auch die Winteruniform nix geändert...
Allerdings, ab Uffz sah die Sache anders aus, kostenlose Änderugen in der Schneiderei, jepp, ab dem Rang muß ich dir Recht geben...
Leider findet man solche Teile heut nur noch extrem selten...
Ich hab heute noch mein Elefantenportmonaie, mit Inlay kältefest bis -20 Grad, Nachtangeln auf Quappe bei Eisregen oder Schnegestöber...
kein Problem.


----------



## Riesenangler (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

Was weiss denn ich ob das eine Uffz oder Offz _ Uniform ist . Ist der Alte einstrich - kein strich . Ist super im Winter , hält wie geschrieben schön warm und zeugt von Karakter . Bundeswehr trägt doch jeder. Ach und bequem finde ich sie auch . der rest interessiert mich nen schei.. .


----------



## yukonjack (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Was weiss denn ich ob das eine Uffz oder Offz _ Uniform ist . Ist der Alte einstrich - kein strich . Ist super im Winter , hält wie geschrieben schön warm und zeugt von Karakter . Bundeswehr trägt doch jeder. Ach und bequem finde ich sie auch . der rest interessiert mich nen schei.. .


 
Hoffentlich sind die Klamotten auch schussecht, bei deinen Ansichten.........


----------



## Bxrsch-Frxxk-Sxxr (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

Ohhh was eine heiße Diskussion. Sch... drauf, ich gestehe ! JA ich gucke auch das die Klamotten beim Angeln gut aussehen und passen, was aber nichts damit zu tun hat das ich irgend etwas "beweisen" oder sonstiges. Ich finde es einfach schöner. Die Klamotten von Fox sind ja auch schon sehr gut und sehen auch noch gut aus. Man kann ja nicht immer gleich sagen "eyyyy der hat klamotten von xy, der findet sich wohl cool!" usw. Leben und Leben lassen, das ist das Motto !

Grüße und ein wunderschönes Weihnachtsfest :-D


----------



## grubenreiner (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

...liest...sich schwierig ...so ganz ohne richtige Satzzeichen...


----------



## Bxrsch-Frxxk-Sxxr (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

Ja, normal schreib ich auch mit. Nur wenn ich keine Zeit habe und schnell Tippe mach ich das so. Warum ? Keine Ahnung :-D Besser ? ^^


----------



## Knispel (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

Mann, 12 Seiten nur über Klamotten ,schlimmer wie in einem Damen - Modeforum, fehlt nur noch der Streit über das richtige Rasierwasser. Es ist doch letztendlich sch.... egal wie man auftaucht - auch wenn man als Hering kommt, d.h. sich in Silberfolie einwickelt und den Schwanz raushängen lässt.


----------



## redlem (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

Ich glaub das gibt ne Anzeige wenns jemand sieht...

wenn da was raushängt, Oder?


Wie is das bei Euch so??


----------



## Bxrsch-Frxxk-Sxxr (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

hahaaa ^^der war echt gut :-D


----------



## Riesenangler (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

@ Yukon jack . welche ansichten meinst du ? Ist es denn verwerflich wenn man zeigt das man stolz ist auf seine Heimat und die klamotten der ehemahligen Heímatstreitkräfte trägt? Ich will die DDR nicht wiederhaben. aber in der BRD stinkt es noch gewaltiger an allen Ecke und Enden , als es je in der DDR tat. Und wer das sagt der bekommt das siegel des Spinners oder Osttalgigers. Ich weiss sehr gut was hier los war , ich habe ja fast jeden schei.. mitgemacht . Da braucht es keinen "Besserwessi" um mich zu belehren , der nicht eimal weiss wie es sich in der DDR gelebt hat und der nur seine Kentnisse aus Büchern und drittklassigen Fernsehsendungen hat. Ich war beim Bund und muss sagen das die NVA-klamotten einfach besser sind . So ist zumindest meine erfahrung.|gr:


----------



## Gunnar. (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*



> Ich war beim bund und muss sagen das die NVA-klamotten einfach besser sind . So ist zumindest meine erfahrung.


 
Da ich beide Seiten kenne - zumindest bei den Wintersachen stimme ich zu. 
Allerding habe ich bei den BW-Klamotten immer die optimale Konfektionsgröße gefunden.Das hat bei den NVA Sachen nie geklappt.
Das reine "Tragegefühl" - also da find ich keine Unterschiede.


----------



## Riesenangler (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

@ Gunnar. Ich meinte ja auch die Wintersachen. Die sommerteile der NVA konnte ich bis jetzt vergessen. Vom tragekomfort ist da die Bundeswehr besser. Da konnte ich aber noch nie meine grösse bekommen , weil ich auch die Umrechnung von BW auf zivil nicht kenne. Und mit der angabe in Bundeswehrgrösse kann ich nichts anfangen. Leider.:c


----------



## Gunnar. (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

@Riesenangler,

Schau mal hier rein:
http://www.gabys-bw-shop.de/Seite2.htm

Da findest ausführliche Größentabellen.


----------



## yukonjack (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> @ Yukon jack . welche ansichten meinst du ? Ist es denn verwerflich wenn man zeigt das man stolz ist auf seine Heimat und die klamotten der ehemahligen Heímatstreitkräfte trägt? Ich will die DDR nicht wiederhaben. aber in der BRD stinkt es noch gewaltiger an allen Ecke und Enden , als es je in der DDR tat. Und wer das sagt der bekommt das siegel des Spinners oder Osttalgigers. Ich weiss sehr gut was hier los war , ich habe ja fast jeden schei.. mitgemacht . Da braucht es keinen "Besserwessi" um mich zu belehren , der nicht eimal weiss wie es sich in der DDR gelebt hat und der nur seine Kentnisse aus Büchern und drittklassigen Fernsehsendungen hat. Ich war beim Bund und muss sagen das die NVA-klamotten einfach besser sind . So ist zumindest meine erfahrung.|gr:


 
Ja, was ist denn an den Winterklamotten(Marke NVA) besser? Sind die wärmer, sind die wasserabweisender, sind die winddichter oder findest Du einfach nur diesen "muffigen" Geruch besser?


----------



## Gunnar. (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

Das einzige was hier muffig ist , ist scheinbar deine Denkweise..


----------



## Riesenangler (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*

@ Yukon Jack. Wie ich bereits geschrieben habe gilt das nur für die Winteruniformen. Die finde ich in der tat Wärmer als die der Bundeswehr . Ich kann auch nicht verstehen warum du darüber die Nase rümfts. Ist meine ganz persönliche ansicht . Die musst du nicht teilen oder gut finden aber akzeptieren solltes du sie können . Wenn du das nicht kannst dann bist du intollerant. Oder hat dir die NVA was getan was nicht auch andere " Erleiden " mussten. Wie gesagt nur die Wintersachen , die Sommeruniformen sind von der Bundeswehr angenehmer zu tragen und auch luftiger. Na und ich steh zu unserer Vergangenheit und Heimat , ohne alles gut zuheißen.


----------



## luciusthermit (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angel-Marken-Klamotten - warum?*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Hi Kati,
> diese Frage ist nicht zu beantworten. Noch witziger wird es dann, wenn dann die selben Menschen sich darüber beschweren das der Nachbarverein 10 € günstiger im Jahr ist.
> Aber ist wie bei den Autos der eine braucht eine Sch....verlängerung auf 4 Rädern der andere kommt auch ohne das gut klar |supergri


Ach und ich provoziere die Leute ja? Daniel H. guck mal hier hin!!

Schön, daß du jetzt wieder die alten Sachen ausbuddelst Jürgen, ich dachte diese Sachen interessieren dich nicht? Anscheinend doch....und nicht jeder möchte in abgerissenen Dachdeckerklamotten rumrennen! Und so ein Fox Pulli trägt sich toll, auch ohne Rute in der Hand! Ich werde mal demjenigen bescheid sagen den du glaube ich meinst... Sperrst du mich jetzt hier auch...Oh?


----------

